# Installation of range hood vent duct.



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I need to install a ventilation duct for the kitchen range. Currently there is no opening on the roof. I would like to know if anyone knows of a good "how to link" to properly install this vent on the roof. I would hate to have leaks, therefore I would like to find out what is the proper way for an installation.

Thank you


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Check the libraries of home stores. They have some pretty good books on many DIY subjects. This is not rocket science, but there are basic rules to keep water out. Most roof caps have a flashing wing around the actual vent. The upper end goes under the upper shingles and down over the lower shingles. It is usually to CAREFULLY remove a row of shingles behind the vent opening. Caulk the upper edges and sides with roofing cement, yop and bottom.Cut shingles as needed and reinstall them. Oh yeah, you need to cut a holes thru the roof sheathing/shingles. Just slightly larger than the pipe size.

This is pretty basic, but I hope it helps.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's the link you need.
http://www.albertsroofing.com/Power Vent Installation.htm


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> Here's the link you need.
> http://www.albertsroofing.com/Power%20Vent%20Installation.htm


 
Good link thank you. Can recommend on a vent cap to be use for the range hood vent? I see there is a large variety of different vents but which ones are recommended for range hood exhaust?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

This is the link to a common product used for kitchen range exhaust fan roof top vents.

http://www.broan.com/display/router.asp?ProductID=2923

If you wanted one for a bathroom sized vent, you would click on model 636.

For kitchen exhaust ducting, it needs to be made of metal, for the potential grease build up and fire codes.

Ed


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> This is the link to a common product used for kitchen range exhaust fan roof top vents.
> 
> http://www.broan.com/display/router.asp?ProductID=2923
> 
> ...


Great, thank you. This narrows my search.


----------



## Annie1956 (Sep 23, 2010)

*leaking range hood*

We are having a big problem with our range hood leaking. It's a brand new install Broan hood island mount straight up through the attic (one story house) - Broan cap as suggested in the previous post. We've had 2 really bad storms blow through within the last week - high winds and each time it leaked through the hood. The first time I went into the attic an the roof around the below vent was leaking as well - which pissed me off because that made me think that there wasn't proper sealant used around the base. But why would it leak IN the unit? (At least that's where it seems to be coming from when it's dripping through the mesh).
I've called a roofer in to fix the roof. But I really need to know what is going on - has anyone else had these problems? This is the first "outside" vent I've had. This is a whole brand new kitchen!!! :furious:
(Don't ask about the contractor - not a good subject)
Thanks
A


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

If the water is coming back through the duct it means that either the back-draft damper is stuck open, is non-existent or the wind was just strong enough and from the right direction to overcome the spring on the damper.

The fact that it's coming back inside the duct pretty much rules out a roof leak.

What is the roof pitch where the vent hood is located?


----------



## Annie1956 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. Geez - I would hope there is a "back-draft damper" - the box was sealed when we bought it. (We bought Broan vent from Lowes). The house is a typical "tract" style one story ranch and the (I'm in NJ) and the vent is about 1/2 of the way up the roof? Since I don't know the pitch I attached a pic (prior to the vent) of the back of the house. The vent would be about half way up from the double windows next to the white door.
I do think there is still a leak since it was leaking into the attic (I had to wedge a bucket in there between the pipe and the edge of the attic roof) onto the top of the ceiling. So there is an issue with something.
I just don't want to have to worry every time it rains that this is going to be a problem. 
Tonight I'll check out the damper to see about the stuck issue.
Anything else?
Thanks
A


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I apologize, I missed the fact that the actual roof was leaking in your first post. In that case the vent cap probably wasn't woven into the shingles correctly.


----------

